# Machida fans support thread



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

i want to kill myself, why shouldnt i . i hope machida mixes up his style more in the future now. also it must be good on him in the end not to have that undefeated thing to uphold.

still depressed tho


----------



## chilo (May 27, 2007)

no love here... he got owned!!!!


----------



## JimmyJames (Dec 29, 2009)

Are you Machida fans hungry???


----------



## UFC on VHS (Dec 16, 2008)

You can always hope for a Machida vs Rampage fight. That would be awesome.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

Rampage vs Shogun is going to happen. WOooooo


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

atleast kos won. that was beyond awesome after all the retarded smacktalk from daley. daleys behaviour after made him even more pathetic, also he might get cut for that


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

What Machida fans? They all jumped off a bridge


----------



## Gyser (Oct 13, 2009)

MikeHawk said:


> What Machida fans? They all jumped off a bridge


They'll all have Shogun Avvy's and Sigs by tomorrow.


----------



## JimmyJames (Dec 29, 2009)

N1™ said:


> atleast kos won. that was beyond awesome after all the retarded smacktalk from daley. daleys behaviour after made him even more pathetic, also he might get cut for that


I hope he does get cut for that bullshit.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

I'm still a Machida fan but I'm a bigger Shogun fan- this is what he deserved after the first fight. But hey- he learned his lesson "don't let it go to the judges'. Lyoto will be back but Shogun has his number and is definitely the better fighter.


----------



## joe davola (Feb 10, 2010)




----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

obviously im still a fan. i wouldnt be depressed if not. im just sad for machida, he got all that flack after the last fight and everyone was booing him today


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Yeah i see Machida having less pressure and killing his next opponent... Its been a really shitty night of picks for me..........


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Machida is an amazing fighter, he'll be back for sure. He'll take the loss like a champ and get back in there.

Maybe he will fight Bones since the winner of Rampage vs. Rashad will most likely get a title shot?


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Walker said:


> I'm still a Machida fan but I'm a bigger Shogun fan- this is what he deserved after the first fight. But hey- he learned his lesson "don't let it go to the judges'. Lyoto will be back but Shogun has his number and is definitely the better fighter.


This ^^

Not sure if Shogun has his number though, but in my eyes he's up 2 - 0 so I guess you can say I kinda of agree. The second fight was very competitive and Machida got caught lovely, but it could have been the other way around. I say Machida/Shogun 3 and hopefully it lasts more than 2 mins. I feel for Machida, he looked heart broken but in the end I think he started to believe his own hype. Sometimes you need to be humbled to come back stronger a la GSP. WTG Shogun!


----------



## FrodoFraggins (Oct 25, 2009)

I feel bad for Machida for sure, he's a great representative of karate and the sport of MMA. 

I think it makes things much more interesting when titles can change so often though and am eager to see Lyoto's next fight.


----------



## tosgator (Oct 15, 2006)

Shogun is a genius when it comes to MMA and striking, and Lyoto is just a step behind.

Both are the epitome of true MMA fighters who have been training in the martial arts since childhood.

With that said, I don't see anyone competing with Lyoto. The only person who may have a chance at this point is Jon Jones, and that is based on pure athletic talent.


----------



## FrodoFraggins (Oct 25, 2009)

Michael Carson said:


> Machida is an amazing fighter, he'll be back for sure. He'll take the loss like a champ and get back in there.
> 
> Maybe he will fight Bones since the winner of Rampage vs. Rashad will most likely get a title shot?


I can't see the UFC letting Jones fight Machida for a non title fight, he's their upcoming golden boy despite serious holes in his game. I see the UFC carefully picking fights that Jones can win until he goes for the title. Hopefully I'm wrong about that.


----------



## usernamewoman (Sep 24, 2007)

machida is still one of the best in the lhw division, no shame in losing to shogun the way he did tonight.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Machida is still my 2nd favourite fighter, not going to jump ship and cheer for shogun. This is what is sick about MMA, u lose some and u just come back strong. Machida should and will come back strong. All great fighter lose and come back. For example...Shogun vs. Coleman, GSP vs Serra 1. This fight was kinda shocking but hey shogun is one hell of a fighter. I would be depress the day Anderson Silva loses tho.


----------



## The Dude Abides (Jul 8, 2008)

LOL, people cant help themselves can they. I'm a Machida fan, one loss won't change that. An i don't hate Rua, he seems like a nice guy and tonight was his night. Both guys have many years ahead of them and i'm sure their paths will cross again.

I just feel sorry for people whose lives are so empty they need to get their kicks playing the internet fanboy troll.


----------



## AK_47 (May 9, 2010)

Indeed a sad day for Machida and his fans (myself included) but I am still and will be Machida's fan forever! More than anything I like how these guys treat each other even after loosing a fight they don't loose face. 

Rua was nice enough to stop before the referee intervened today (from what I saw he could punched 2-3 more times), I respect him that much more.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

I felt bad for Machida when he was leaving the octagon. Hes a great fighter, i was just quite annoyed at how all of the fanboys thought he was the coming of jesus and was untouchable and unbeatable (even after the first rua fight!) He'll be back and better.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

welcome to the machida era..lol


----------



## Choke_Wire (Aug 9, 2006)

hahahahahahahahaha......ya the canucks r down 3-1 but at least i got this


----------



## The Dude Abides (Jul 8, 2008)

Mckeever said:


> I felt bad for Machida when he was leaving the octagon. Hes a great fighter, i was just quite annoyed at how all of the fanboys thought he was the coming of jesus and was untouchable and unbeatable (even after the first rua fight!) He'll be back and better.


Bit like all of Shogun's new fans now then. That;s just the way of the "MMA"(WWE) fan. People who take it to heart and hate Machida for it are just as bad.


----------



## truthBtold (May 9, 2010)

condolences machida fans.

perhaps we can all gain from this?? machida is definately a great fighter and still a threat but now people can tone down the whole untouchable, unbeatble, karate style samuri master who cant be hit, nonsense.but what really should keep you awake at night, besides that creeky noise that could be the friendly neighbourhood shogun back to hand swift justice, should be this....Does Machida have a chin?? looks to me like even in the minor exchanges he HATES getting hit in the face and doesnt take it well. he looked rocked easily.

for a guy that doesnt hit particularly hard, you must worry he doesnt have the power to keep all the top strikers outside.
suspect chin?? gotta ask that question. anyways, im off to bed. Likely wont post much here but cool place at least posts get noticed here unlike other places.

good luck machida fans, stop bragging and ppl wont rub in the future losses as hard.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

The Dude Abides said:


> Bit like all of Shogun's new fans now then. That;s just the way of the "MMA"(WWE) fan. People who take it to heart and hate Machida for it are just as bad.


Yea, im sure a lot of guys will jump ship and start a whole new; "shogun era" campaign. What ever, i dont buy any of that rubbish for any fighter. No man is unbeatable.


----------



## sNuFf_rEaLiTy (Feb 2, 2009)

Am still, and always will be a machida fan. I didn't know how I'd react to my favorite fighter losing, but I'm not all that sad. I thought machida was the best, but escalation is only good for the sport. Plus...

You live by the sword, you die by the sword.

Machida took it like a trooper, he was just overwhelmed. It sucks that he lost in a fashion that makes people who argue shoguns first victory think they have more evidence to their cause.

In the end I'm most interested in what comes next for machida. He still has a better record than shogun. Everyone loses, not everyone loses as the champion.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

Machida will be fine - he'll learn from this & come back strong. No worries.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

Sorry Guys.


----------



## The Amarok (May 4, 2010)

if gsp can make a comeback so can machida. shogun of the pride days has returned, but i wouldn't be suprised if machida comes back and dominates (gsp vs serra 2).


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

The Amarok said:


> if gsp can make a comeback so can machida. shogun of the pride days has returned, but i wouldn't be suprised if machida comes back and dominates (gsp vs serra 2).


yea but serra was a fluke. shogun isn't :thumbsup:


----------



## enceledus (Jul 8, 2007)

as I saw the fight getting stopped I smashed a glass on the table in front of me... it was quite dramatic. I think he'll come back better than ever. He's still #2 in the LHW division, and I can't really see how anyone could disagree with that... but whatevs...


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Machida can beat everyone else in the division. He fights in a timed and orderly fashion. Tonight was the Shogun of Pride and Chute Box. He brought in "pent up anger." However I did not think it would end that quickly. 

Shogun would lose to Rashad or anybody who clinches and takes him down to grind em out. That's his weakness, but it had to be done as Anderson Silva will NO DOUBT in my mind step into the foray within the next 12 months. Now that will be an EXPLOSIVE FIGHT!

*Everyone stop hating on Machida or fighters who have shown class. Daley, Koschek, or Chael mouthing is off is one thing, but Machida has been nothing but respectful and an excellent representation of Karate and MMA in general. *


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Anyone got a much needed hug for a Cote fan? :dunno:


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Sorry guys, well now you know how all us Shogun fans felt after the first one.

Can I just ask that there be no bullshitting about how Machida was injured, because I'm waiting for it.


----------



## elardo (Jul 8, 2007)

I don't have anything against Machida. But he really did catch the UFC's LHW Division at an awkward moment. I never thought that he was ready for the skill set of Shogun. He could come back, but really he was overhyped. Not trying to talk trash, but his biggest win was Rashad? Rashad snuck through the door to beat Griffin, who barely snuck a win against Rampage. I don't know, just thinking that Machida needs more fights.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Machida got himself out of his own game,
Shogun capitalized on that. 

Machida should have stick to his counter-strike longer and catch the oportunity later in the fight as Shogun started to get scared it goes to decison and starts to commit errors.

I don´t think Shogun is better than Machida,
but obviously he has the perfect antidote for Machida style.

Great respect for Shogun for ended the way it did, im refering not only to the "killer instinct" but also for stopping the fight before the ref stoppage.

LYOTO MACHIDA FOREVER!!!!!


----------



## AK_47 (May 9, 2010)

No_Mercy said:


> *Everyone stop hating on Machida or fighters who have shown class. Daley, Koschek, or Chael mouthing is off is one thing, but Machida has been nothing but respectful and an excellent representation of Karate and MMA in general. *


Ditto!


----------



## Imperador (May 9, 2010)

I feel disheartened by the lack of respect Machida has been shown after this loss. Not only as he shown his credentials as one of the best Light Heavyweights in the world, he acts with class as a champion, something that is rare amongst fighters these days. Take nothing away from Shogun, he fought incredibly well and got the victory he deserved, for which I am delighted by, but I believe Machida should be given the respect he deserves.


----------



## Notoriousxpinoy (Aug 26, 2007)

AmdM said:


> Machida got himself out of his own game,
> Shogun capitalized on that.
> 
> Machida should have stick to his counter-strike longer and catch the oportunity later in the fight as *Shogun started to get scared it goes to decison and starts to commit errors.*
> ...


The guy beat him twice(First one he won). The fight was lost to Machida not because Machida didn't execute good enough. He cant be elusive guarding his legs. He had to switch his pivot feet around rather than what he's used to doing(Since his legs got raped the last match) thus eliminating his "elusiveness".

How can you not even say Shogun is better than Machida? I mean I picked Machida to win but come on be real here. Let it go.. Shogun had that fight from beginning to end. Did you not see Machida's nose bleeding prior to that KO?


----------



## joe davola (Feb 10, 2010)

No_Mercy said:


> Machida can beat everyone else in the division. He fights in a timed and orderly fashion. Tonight was the Shogun of Pride and Chute Box. He brought in "pent up anger." However I did not think it would end that quickly.
> 
> Shogun would lose to Rashad or anybody who clinches and takes him down to grind em out. That's his weakness, but it had to be done as Anderson Silva will NO DOUBT in my mind step into the foray within the next 12 months. Now that will be an EXPLOSIVE FIGHT!
> 
> *Everyone stop hating on Machida or fighters who have shown class. Daley, Koschek, or Chael mouthing is off is one thing, but Machida has been nothing but respectful and an excellent representation of Karate and MMA in general. *



what? shogun would get up from rashad quicker than silva did, shogun out grappelled arona with ease, rashad would have no answer especially with his poor cardio+weak chin,he would get KTFO but someone like jones has the best chance and even than jones has average cardio as well


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

joe davola said:


> what? shogun would get up from rashad quicker than silva did, shogun out grappelled arona with ease, rashad would have no answer especially with his poor cardio+weak chin,he would get KTFO but someone like jones has the best chance and even than jones has average cardio as well


Honestly I think Anderson moving up is the only guy with a chance of beating Shogun if he keeps looking like he did tonight.

He's beaten Rampage badly, Rashad is a wrestler with decent sub d and a weak chin, a Forrest rematch would be murder, Lil Nog might have a shot. Possibly Jones, but I don't know about his cardio and he still hasn't proven he isn't all just hype.


----------



## Uchaaa (Apr 22, 2007)

I am doing karate so this is really hard to me. Machida got absolutely owned. I dont know what to say.


----------



## JPNPanties (Apr 11, 2010)

Get off his nuts! You Machida fans are too much!



AmdM said:


> LYOTO MACHIDA FOREVER!!!!!


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Uchaaa said:


> I am doing karate so this is really hard to me. Machida got absolutely owned. I dont know what to say.


Go to a Muay Thai school, there is a reason Machida is the one Karate fighter......it's not because it's the most difficult art either.....


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Uchaaa said:


> I am doing karate so this is really hard to me. Machida got absolutely owned. I dont know what to say.





Uchaaa said:


> I am doing karate so this is really hard to me. Machida got absolutely owned. I dont know what to say.


You shouldn't dude. Karate like any other martial arts is unique in it's own right. GSP has a Kyukushin Karate background and is a champion. A. Silva has a Taekwondo background. Chuck Liddell had Kenpo Karate along with veteran UFC fighter Keith Hackney. 

However I found out a long time ago that Muay Thai is the definitive street/MMA martial arts to learn for striking. Why...because it's main focus is to maim your opponent AND to absorb punishment. All Muay Thai fighters are not afraid to take punishment to give out punishment hence why they deaden their shins, have rock hard abs to absorb those lethal kicks and scarred elbows. 



joe davola said:


> what? shogun would get up from rashad quicker than silva did, shogun out grappelled arona with ease, rashad would have no answer especially with his poor cardio+weak chin,he would get KTFO but someone like jones has the best chance and even than jones has average cardio as well


I've watched all of Shogun's fight and he's been my top 10 along with Crocop, Wand...he's even beat Overeem. His only weakness is against wrestlers who can smother him to nullify any of his offense. Don't get me wrong I don't like Rashad at all, but I think him along with Jon Jones, Bader and even Couture...lolz...would give him difficulties. 



Life B Ez said:


> Honestly I think Anderson moving up is the only guy with a chance of beating Shogun if he keeps looking like he did tonight.
> 
> He's beaten Rampage badly, Rashad is a wrestler with decent sub d and a weak chin, a Forrest rematch would be murder, Lil Nog might have a shot. Possibly Jones, but I don't know about his cardio and he still hasn't proven he isn't all just hype.


Everybody in our MMA gym was shocked when Forrest won. I wonder what Forrest thinks. Did you know Lil Nog and Shogun fought already. One of the craziest fights. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kIPl...FFFC0D578&playnext_from=PL&playnext=1&index=5 (Only video I could find. Just turn off the music...lolz.)


----------



## starbug (Sep 9, 2007)

Oh man, i was gutted to see Machida lose, and with a knockout too, ouch. I think Shogun is the only fighter who could do that to Lyoto right now, and fair play to the guy. I'm sure Machida will be back, defeats like this often make a fighter even better, so time will tell.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Life B Ez said:


> Go to a Muay Thai school, there is a reason Machida is the one Karate fighter......it's not because it's the most difficult art either.....


He isn't the only guy having success with Karate techniques you just can't rely heavily on it against good kickboxers. Machida just needs to get Lil Nog, JDS, and Andy to work with him a lot on his hands so he has something else to fall back on when his Karate techniques don't work well enough. I think he has just been buying into his own karate hype too much he has all these really good boxers at blackhouse to train with and he chooses to train with his brother and father in karate too much.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

No_Mercy said:


> Everybody in our MMA gym was shocked when Forrest won. I wonder what Forrest thinks. Did you know Lil Nog and Shogun fought already. One of the craziest fights. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kIPl...FFFC0D578&playnext_from=PL&playnext=1&index=5 (Only video I could find. Just turn off the music...lolz.)


Forrest would get murdered in a rematch, he just barely got a decision over Tito, Shogun would massacre him now and yes I did know Shogun and Nog fought to a very close decision, that's why I said he might have a shot.


----------



## T.Bone (Oct 15, 2008)

I was backing Shogun but when I saw Lyoto go down I felt bad for him, I'm a big fan of both fighters and seeing some-one who usually doesn't even get hit go down like that was hard to watch.

Shogun came to fight though and that was the difference in this fight. Like a lot of people, I thought if Shogun went after Machida it would work against him. How wrong I was...


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

T.Bone said:


> I was backing Shogun but when I saw Lyoto go down I felt bad for him, I'm a big fan of both fighters and seeing some-one who usually doesn't even get hit go down like that was hard to watch.
> 
> Shogun came to fight though and that was the difference in this fight. Like a lot of people, I thought if Shogun went after Machida it would work against him. How wrong I was...


All that said to me was Machida doesn't like getting hit and can't really take a punch, I really hope he can recover mentally, though I don't think he'll ever fight Shogun again. Think about it from Lyoto's view, he was hit so little in 15 fights then got his ass kicked twice by the same man......that's rough.


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

joe davola said:


> what? shogun would get up from rashad quicker than silva did, shogun out grappelled arona with ease, rashad would have no answer especially with his poor cardio+weak chin,he would get KTFO but someone like jones has the best chance and even than jones has average cardio as well


Seriously- Rashad should not even be mentioned in the same sentence as Shogun! Rashad sucks in the scheme of things. Remember HOW BAD Rashad looked against Lioto? or Bisping or Thiago, or the first 3 rounds with Forrest? People Rashad aint all that!


----------



## T.Bone (Oct 15, 2008)

Life B Ez said:


> All that said to me was Machida doesn't like getting hit and can't really take a punch, I really hope he can recover mentally, though I don't think he'll ever fight Shogun again. Think about it from Lyoto's view, he was hit so little in 15 fights then got his ass kicked twice by the same man......that's rough.


Yeah it's gotta be tough. Lyoto can definately take a punch though it's just Shogun worked a lot on timing and closing distance. 

Usuaully Lyoto's opponents would attack, he'd side-step or back-peddle, counter then they'd stop attacking, Shogun was training specifically to keep closing the distance and that really put Machida on queer sreet IMO.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

T.Bone said:


> Yeah it's gotta be tough. Lyoto can definately take a punch though it's just Shogun worked a lot on timing and closing distance.
> 
> Usuaully Lyoto's opponents would attack, he'd side-step or back-peddle, counter then they'd stop attacking, Shogun was training specifically to keep closing the distance and that really put Machida on queer sreet IMO.


What makes you so sure he can take a punch, he was never really hit until he fought Shogun and the time he got tagged in the first fight he wanted out and then this time he got finished. I mean he's a great fighters, but if he's in with Rampage and gets caught with a left hook as he's trying to sidestep away he's going to be out cold. 

Lyoto's timing has really been exposed, Shogun chased his side to side not forward and backward and Machida had a hard time with it. And Shogun timed that flying knee to the body that Lyoto likes to the throw, that's what got him dropped. He went to throw back to back knees and Shogun threw a right over the top.


----------



## T.Bone (Oct 15, 2008)

Life B Ez said:


> What makes you so sure he can take a punch, he was never really hit until he fought Shogun and the time he got tagged in the first fight he wanted out and then this time he got finished. I mean he's a great fighters, but if he's in with Rampage and gets caught with a left hook as he's trying to sidestep away he's going to be out cold.
> 
> Lyoto's timing has really been exposed, Shogun chased his side to side not forward and backward and Machida had a hard time with it. And Shogun timed that flying knee to the body that Lyoto likes to the throw, that's what got him dropped. He went to throw back to back knees and Shogun threw a right over the top.


You just said it yourself, he was tagged in the Shogun fight and the Rashad fight, I'm not saying he's got an iron chin I'm just saying he can take a punch. 

You are right though, he doesn't react well to being punched but it's not like he's Keith Jardine, he just hasn't been in any wars and that comfortability can only come with lots of experience and getting punched in the face a lot.


----------



## joe davola (Feb 10, 2010)

T.Bone said:


> You just said it yourself, he was tagged in the Shogun fight and the Rashad fight, I'm not saying he's got an iron chin I'm just saying he can take a punch.
> 
> You are right though, he doesn't react well to being punched but it's not like he's Keith Jardine, he just hasn't been in any wars and that comfortability can only come with lots of experience and getting punched in the face a lot.


he never got tagged in the rashad fight with a hard shot


----------



## Chileandude (Jan 17, 2008)

Toxic said:


> Anyone got a much needed hug for a Cote fan? :dunno:


:HUG:

Cote's loss was awful to watch, looks like the faceplant really took him off his game, he was down there like thinking: "wtf is that legal" and then he was on a sub, a shame.


Machida, wow...

I started to get nervous when i saw him enter, and start fighting, he didn't seem confident..i don't think his mental game was there. He still got some nice hits in but got caught for it, Shogun looked amazing.

War Machida! You can be back to the top.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

I think Machidas gas tank is another thing to worry about as well as his chin. He was completely gassed after those two take downs and looked like he had nothing left, midway through the first round, wtf?!


----------



## Nomale (Apr 22, 2007)

I'm not really a fan of Machida (but a Shogun supporter) but I still want to see him back. The karate game he brings to the sport is inventive and interesting, and it's just refreshing to see "new" (or old) styles of stand up brought to success. 

And unlike Anderson the type of respectful attitude he brings feels genuine and is good for the sport. So my condolences to all you Machida fans.


----------



## BrianRClover (Jan 4, 2008)

Toxic said:


> Anyone got a much needed hug for a Cote fan? :dunno:


You can cry on my shoulder if I can cry on yours. It's worse since it was Belcher, who just comes across as a douche to me.


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

N1™ said:


> i want to kill myself, why shouldnt i . i hope machida mixes up his style more in the future now. also it must be good on him in the end not to have that undefeated thing to uphold.


Mixing it up wasn't the problem. Machida was doing fine avoiding like he usually does, couple nice takedowns from the clinch. The problem was power, or lack of it. Shogun had no fear of Machida's power at all and completely walked him down. Machida has to sacrifice a little speed and defense for some power so that guys can't just ignore him like Shogun did. Not radical changes, but you have to be able to make guys step back and he couldn't with Shogun last night.

Let's not forget Machida is a small LHW. He looked out of his weight class next to Shogun.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Drogo said:


> Mixing it up wasn't the problem. Machida was doing fine avoiding like he usually does, couple nice takedowns from the clinch. The problem was power, or lack of it. Shogun had no fear of Machida's power at all and completely walked him down. Machida has to sacrifice a little speed and defense for some power so that guys can't just ignore him like Shogun did. Not radical changes, but you have to be able to make guys step back and he couldn't with Shogun last night.
> 
> Let's not forget Machida is a small LHW. He looked out of his weight class next to Shogun.


The thing is Shogun has an incredible chin, and has never been knocked out. Machida has power, he's knocked out Franklin(who's only been koed by AS), and Rashad(who's was never knocked out until he fought Machida), so he doesn't have pillow hands. Now he's no Chuck either, but his precision striking and quickness gets him flash ko's. Thing is he Shogun's chin is hard so that makes the difference not Machida's striking IMO.


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

BrianRClover said:


> You can cry on my shoulder if I can cry on yours. It's worse since it was Belcher, *who just comes across as a douche to me*.


Did you see the way he just pushed him away after subbing him? treating cote like a piece of dirt


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

I've always liked and respected Machida for his crisp technical skills and the way he carries himself with respect and represents the sport. And I'll continue to do so, win or lose, as long as he keeps following this path.

With regards to Machida's so-called suspect chin which I've seen argued in various threads, I personally think that's stretching it a fair bit. In the first Shogun fight he was nailed hard several times and didn't look to be in any trouble, the punch-kick combo in the 1st, the hard counter during the flurry in the 3rd, plus the elbows off the clinch. Machida took them and kept fighting, no problem.

In this fight Shogun got a knockdown on him, but it wasn't until Shogun had hit him with about 5 good shots on the ground that he went out. Machida was still conscious and trying to survive up until he was fully mounted and getting wailed on with full power shots. If Machida was knocked out cold from the punch that sent him to the ground then you could say his chin's a bit suspect, but he wasn't.

Overall, I'm really freakin' happy that Shogun won the fight, but I'll still support Machida and cheer for him against pretty much everyone else except Lil' Nog.


----------



## Redrum (Jan 30, 2008)

You know what, I am a Lyoto Machida fan. First off, I am going to give credit to Shogun Rua for beating the champ, becoming the champ, and for generally being an all around bad ass. Fantastic show, Shogun, congratulations to you, very well deserved!

But I'm a little upset with all this I see of Machida is done, or other similar comments. I am a fan of his because I am an old shotokan karate guy. I love seeing someone like this compete in MMA and make a name for himself. On top of that, he is a respectful gentleman, so he should have support of the fans IMO. Yep, he lost, but no need to put his face in the dirt. He doesn't deserve that. I think a good fighter learns more about himself in defeat than he does in victory. Georges St. Pierre has proven this.

The Dragon will return, and when he does, he will be on fire!


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Oh guys.. what a depressing day 

I can't remember, that I ever felt so depressed after an MMA fight ever.. I am still at a loss of words right now.. I always prayed, that I never have to look at an unconscious Lyoto! That was so painful to see Lyoto in so much pain. I dropped many tears for him.. I hope he is alright and didn't suffer any serious injury from that. I couldn't even look at his face afterwards..

Shogun showed again how classy he really is! Props to him, for not hurting Lyoto even more. He deserves to hold that belt and he is a great follower after Lyoto's Title regime.

Lyoto will be back even stronger! For me there is only one champion in this entire UFC. And there will always be only one Champion! You are the greatest Lyoto!!!

And I gotta say this, I am so ashamed on some of the posters on this forum.. makes me sick to read so much nonsense from even established members. You guys have zero Respect and heart! Think about what some of you fools are posting here. So embarrassing..


----------



## xRoxaz (May 6, 2010)

Yeah you said it bobby, he lost that was fine people lose but being knocked out was horrible, I was really upset about that and still am.


----------



## Chileandude (Jan 17, 2008)

Hawndo said:


> Did you see the way he just pushed him away after subbing him? treating cote like a piece of dirt


Oh my god, i forgot to comment about that i seriously want to see Belcher knocked out now.


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

I honestly think Machida is gonna be super gun shy when he fights any strikers now. The 2nd fight showed me that he's not as mentally tough as he needs to be.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Belcher is a massive dick head. I hope cote comes back, gets a rematch down the road and destroys him.


----------



## JPNPanties (Apr 11, 2010)

WOW! :sarcastic12:



Redrum said:


> You know what, I am a Lyoto Machida fan. First off, I am going to give credit to Shogun Rua for beating the champ, becoming the champ, and for generally being an all around bad ass. Fantastic show, Shogun, congratulations to you, very well deserved!
> 
> But I'm a little upset with all this I see of Machida is done, or other similar comments. I am a fan of his because I am an old shotokan karate guy. I love seeing someone like this compete in MMA and make a name for himself. On top of that, he is a respectful gentleman, so he should have support of the fans IMO. Yep, he lost, but no need to put his face in the dirt. He doesn't deserve that. I think a good fighter learns more about himself in defeat than he does in victory. Georges St. Pierre has proven this.
> 
> The Dragon will return, and when he does, he will be on fire!


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

JPNPanties said:


> WOW! :sarcastic12:


Dude, you are seriously trolling hard on this thread......I probably shouldn't be responding, but damn I don't think you'll quit til someone gives you a reply....


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

AmdM said:


> Machida got himself out of his own game,
> Shogun capitalized on that.
> 
> Machida should have stick to his counter-strike longer and catch the oportunity later in the fight as Shogun started to get scared it goes to decison and starts to commit errors.
> ...


this, all this and the last part :thumbsup:


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

N1™;1178500 said:


> *i want to kill myself*, why shouldnt i . i hope machida mixes up his style more in the future now. also it must be good on him in the end not to have that undefeated thing to uphold.
> 
> still depressed tho


:cool04:


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Dissapointing seeing Machida get crushed like that. However if I had to pick someone to destroy Machida, it'd be Shogun. Very glad he's finally reached his peak (again!)

Phenomenal effort from Rua. Machida will be back, I just hope he handles this loss well. First loss is always tough, and this was a brutal one. I do feel sorry for his next opponent though


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

the only sad part about machida losing is he will now go back to his old way of fighting. where he just jogged around the octagon and won decisions.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

He's not done. Shamrock, Ortiz, Couture, Belfort, Liddell, Jackson, Rua and Griffin were all either knocked out or defeated handily by other means _prior_ to their runs with the belt. 

And a guy like Machida will continue to improve and come back better than before.

In the meantime, props to Shogun. Sucked to see Machida KO's like that, but the man who did it deserves all the credit in the world.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

I think it was awesome to see him KO'd like that. maybe his fans will have a little bit more respect for other LHW fighters and stop with all that elitism.


----------



## deansheppard (May 18, 2009)

the karate kid will be back! but i doubt he will get the title if shogun still has it. shogun is brutal i see him defending the belt for a while. i'll always support machida whoever he fights (except shogun, jeeees i just sat back, i didnt dare make any predictions)


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

vilify said:


> I think it was awesome to see him KO'd like that. maybe his fans will have a little bit more respect for other LHW fighters and stop with all that elitism.


... So Machida fans don't respect other LHW fighters? Where on earth do you get your ideas from? Not every fan shows elitism. I'm a fan of both guys (obviously a bigger Machida fan) but scored the first fight for Shogun and am giving nothing but respect for Shogun in the 2nd fight.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

AmdM said:


> Machida got himself out of his own game,
> Shogun capitalized on that.
> 
> Machida should have stick to his counter-strike longer and catch the oportunity later in the fight as Shogun started to get scared it goes to decison and starts to commit errors.
> ...





AK_47 said:


> Ditto!





Imperador said:


> I feel disheartened by the lack of respect Machida has been shown after this loss. Not only as he shown his credentials as one of the best Light Heavyweights in the world, he acts with class as a champion, something that is rare amongst fighters these days. Take nothing away from Shogun, he fought incredibly well and got the victory he deserved, for which I am delighted by, but I believe Machida should be given the respect he deserves.


 
Agreed with all above!!!



here's the deal Shogun gets all the respect in the world he took Machida out of his comfort zone there is no denying that. machida lost fair and square and if i were a Shogun fan i would be thrilled but i would also be what Machida always is.....Respectful!!!


Lyoto Machida has had and will continue a tremendous run in the UFC, he and Shogun are right there they will fight again and Machida will correct his errors, too much pressure and hate he looked beat before the fight started, hell when Ariel Hannany or whatever caught up to him with Soares and asked him questions I was worried, I would never say it at the time but he looked unfocused...

That takes nothing away from Shogun, Rua brought it and landed and thats all that matters....

Lyoto Machida is and always will be my fav fighter of all time and now the 0 is off his back, watch out....


Respect to all Shogun fans.....


----------



## xRoxaz (May 6, 2010)

I think personally Lyoto gained more fans in UFC 113 by losing then winning 104 (not counting trolls), I've seen respect come from diehard Shogun fans towards Machida. I think Machida did great but Shogun was more focused, but I can definitely see Machida v Shogun 3.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

I'm going to say Machida will be back stronger than ever, this fight he dropped his hangs and shogun took advantage.


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

i think machida won the second match too


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

No_Mercy said:


> You shouldn't dude. Karate like any other martial arts is unique in it's own right. GSP has a Kyukushin Karate background and is a champion. A. Silva has a Taekwondo background. Chuck Liddell had Kenpo Karate along with veteran UFC fighter Keith Hackney.
> 
> However I found out a long time ago that Muay Thai is the definitive street/MMA martial arts to learn for striking. Why...because it's main focus is to maim your opponent AND to absorb punishment. All Muay Thai fighters are not afraid to take punishment to give out punishment hence why they deaden their shins, have rock hard abs to absorb those lethal kicks and scarred elbows.
> 
> ...



TKD and Kyokushin are relatively new arts on this continent, FTR. 

It's all what a fighter takes from his primary art(s).


----------



## JPNPanties (Apr 11, 2010)

You think he won the second fight? How did you come up with that? He obviously got knocked out HARD!



N1™ said:


> i think machida won the second match too


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

JPNPanties said:


> You think he won the second fight? How did you come up with that? He obviously got knocked out HARD!


Brilliant. Just Brilliant.


----------



## NavyChief (Oct 10, 2007)

Fer crissakes folks. It's ONE freakin' loss. It's been said before....you will not have a successful career in MMA without taking some losses.

He'll come roaring right back and hopefully look as good as ever. The main thing that he will have to overcome (IMO) is having that first loss be by a devastating KO and losing a championship belt along with it.

That has to be a bit of a mind-f**k. But seeing as how his background is in the somewhat cerebral side of martial arts I believe that he will analyze what went wrong and make any required adjustments. The cat is a great fighter.


----------



## Pound&Mound (Dec 10, 2007)

KryOnicle said:


> Brilliant. Just Brilliant.



I laughed


----------



## Nomale (Apr 22, 2007)

N1™ said:


> i think machida won the second match too





JPNPanties said:


> *You think he won the second fight? How did you come up with that? He obviously got knocked out HARD!*





KryOnicle said:


> Brilliant. Just Brilliant.





Pound&Mound said:


> I laughed


Yep me too. JPNPanties has my vote for the funniest quote of the month. :thumbsup:


----------



## JPNPanties (Apr 11, 2010)

Some Machida Groupies are too much!! How can they say Machida won the 2nd fight?


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

JPNPanties said:


> You think he won the second fight? How did you come up with that? He obviously got knocked out HARD!


 
Classic, I am saving this page!!! Total troll lookin for an argument....



KryOnicle said:


> Brilliant. Just Brilliant.


 
Agreed!!!!


Pound&Mound said:


> I laughed


I hope as hard as I did I needed that!!!



JPNPanties said:


> Some Machida Groupies are too much!! How can they say Machida won the 2nd fight?


 
Still dont get it yet huh??? LMAO....:thumbsup:


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

coldcall420 said:


> Classic, I am saving this page!!! Total troll lookin for an argument....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He gets it, he's been trolling hard for people to argue with.



> Some Machida Groupies are too much!! How can they say Machida won the 2nd fight?


Are you kidding JNP? he was clearly winning that fight and Shogun just got lucky, leg kicks don't win fights man......


----------



## JPNPanties (Apr 11, 2010)

Hmmm Jose Aldo anyone?



Life B Ez said:


> leg kicks don't win fights man......


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

JPNPanties said:


> Hmmm Jose Aldo anyone?


Hmmm maybe because Faber didn't throw anyhting back at all. Machida was clearly beating Shogun's ass in both fights.....

Forrest Griffin would have been a better example btw.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

JPNPanties said:


> Hmmm Jose Aldo anyone?


 
Like to the body, as Rua did in the first fight, he needed to follow up, but anyway thats prob a waste of time to explain so...enjoy your on ignore!!!


@ Life....I was just gonna say that......Forrest way better example against Rampage!!!


----------



## JPNPanties (Apr 11, 2010)

Yes right after I posted I was also thinking Forrest, when he took out Rampage.



Life B Ez said:


> Hmmm maybe because Faber didn't throw anyhting back at all. Machida was clearly beating Shogun's ass in both fights.....
> 
> Forrest Griffin would have been a better example btw.


----------



## morninglightmt (Sep 7, 2008)

I scored the first round for Machida except for the KO


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

morninglightmt said:


> I scored the first round for Machida *except for the KO*


 
LMAO...that sounds so hillarious.....:thumbsup:


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

morninglightmt said:


> I scored the first round for Machida except for the KO


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Life B Ez said:


>


 
Lotta effort for not much bang......


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

coldcall420 said:


> Lotta effort for not much bang......


I have that bookmarked hahaha, I know.....no need for a response.


----------



## The Amarok (May 4, 2010)

elardo said:


> I don't have anything against Machida. But he really did catch the UFC's LHW Division at an awkward moment. I never thought that he was ready for the skill set of Shogun. He could come back, but really he was overhyped. Not trying to talk trash, but his biggest win was Rashad? Rashad snuck through the door to beat Griffin, who barely snuck a win against Rampage. I don't know, just thinking that Machida needs more fights.


As far as im concerned, the lightheavy weight is the most stacked. If you look at the list, you can see that compotition is gettin real heavy. 
I would personally like to see Arona and Matyushenko get in to the mix. That would be crazy.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

The Amarok said:


> As far as im concerned, the lightheavy weight is the most stacked. If you look at the list, you can see that compotition is gettin real heavy.
> I would personally like to see Arona and Matyushenko get in to the mix. That would be crazy.


No, I still think WW is the deepest. GSP, Fitch, Kos, Alves, Rumble, Hardy, Penn, Paulo Thiago, Hughes, Serra, Sanchez, Diaz. LHW is stacked, but outside of the top 5, it starts to fall off.


----------



## NavyChief (Oct 10, 2007)

JPNPanties said:


> Hmmm Jose Aldo anyone?


Well noted. I'd have to add of course....

Keith Jardine anyone? Chuck's side looked like hamburger after that fight. And leg kicks were the name of the game that night as well.


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

NavyChief said:


> Well noted. I'd have to add of course....
> 
> Keith Jardine anyone? Chuck's side looked like hamburger after that fight. And leg kicks were the name of the game that night as well.


True that Navy Chief but even though Jardine smashed chucks left side in the whole fight they still had it a split decision. I still think judges should have to Take a hard roundhouse kick to the thigh before they are allowed to judge a fight. Some judges give more credit for a jab.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

jcal said:


> True that Navy Chief but even though Jardine smashed chucks left side in the whole fight they still had it a split decision. I still think judges should have to Take a hard roundhouse kick to the thigh before they are allowed to judge a fight. Some judges give more credit for a jab.


No they give credit for what is thrown after the jab, putting punches together and counters. If a fight happened where one guy threw only leg kicks all fight and the other guy just ate them and jabbed, the guy throwing kicks would win. But if you are counter leg kicks every time he throws them and you're following up with punches and combinations, you're going to get the round. It is true that leg kicks don't finish fights, you can get lucky with a punch to the head and rock a guy and KO him. You're never going to see a flash leg kick KO. Leg kicks are for setting things up and slowing your opponent down. Granted if you have a Muay Thai judge, he is going to score leg kicks much higher, because they are such a huge part of the sport. But in MMA, leg kicks don't count for nearly as much as takedowns, sub attempts, clinch work and strikes to the body and head. If all that happens in the fight is circling and leg kicks, then they are going to be scored highly, but if there is a lot of clinch work or other strikes, they are going to get washed out most times.

If you ask me the biggest problem with judging right now has nothing to do with striking, it's the scoring of takedowns. If you beat a guys ass on the feet but he takes you down twice in a round, you have lost the round. Even if he does no damage or even attempts anything from the top. If you get taken down twice, you lost the round 10-9. No matter what was going on standing.


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

Life B Ez said:


> No they give credit for what is thrown after the jab, putting punches together and counters. If a fight happened where one guy threw only leg kicks all fight and the other guy just ate them and jabbed, the guy throwing kicks would win. But if you are counter leg kicks every time he throws them and you're following up with punches and combinations, you're going to get the round. It is true that leg kicks don't finish fights, you can get lucky with a punch to the head and rock a guy and KO him. You're never going to see a flash leg kick KO. Leg kicks are for setting things up and slowing your opponent down. Granted if you have a Muay Thai judge, he is going to score leg kicks much higher, because they are such a huge part of the sport. But in MMA, leg kicks don't count for nearly as much as takedowns, sub attempts, clinch work and strikes to the body and head. If all that happens in the fight is circling and leg kicks, then they are going to be scored highly, but if there is a lot of clinch work or other strikes, they are going to get washed out most times.
> 
> If you ask me the biggest problem with judging right now has nothing to do with striking,* it's the scoring of takedowns. If you beat a guys ass on the feet but he takes you down twice in a round, you have lost the round.* Even if he does no damage or even attempts anything from the top. If you get taken down twice, you lost the round 10-9. No matter what was going on standing.


Sounds like Penn-Pierre 1


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

jcal said:


> Sounds like Penn-Pierre 1


Exactly my point....


----------



## Choke_Wire (Aug 9, 2006)

i cant remeber what i said in this tread...but some one neg repped me and said "learn to reAD" 

SHOW YOUR SELF COWARD


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Choke_Wire said:


> hahahahahahahahaha......ya the canucks r down 3-1 but at least i got this


I think you posted this one here on page 3..:confused02: what does it mean?? And why did you post it?


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)




----------



## DrunkInsomniac (May 6, 2010)

guy incognito said:


>


Like, I have no problem with posting knockout gifs, but not in this context. Your just doing it to be a dick.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

Posting just to show my sig.

And to the people crying, anyone remember the Rashad shoops? I have no sympathy.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Spoken812 said:


> Posting just to show my sig.
> 
> And to the people crying, anyone remember the Rashad shoops? I have no sympathy.


Spot on. The backlash to the Machida loss is crazy. Its like hes some zen Buddhist monk who lost to an evil demon. Its unbelievable to some of the biggest huggers that anybody could possibly laugh at a monk getting slain by an evil demon.... except hes not a monk, Rua is not a demon... and some of the jokes are funny!​


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

It's very easy actually.. If you have little spark of decency, you just don't post gif's of a fighter getting Knocked Out as respectful and charming as Lyoto or Shogun over and over again. And talk these and that every single time a Thread about him comes up. Thats like first school class around here..:confused05: Even in a support thread this shit comes up every single time. I mean seriously, I know this is the Internet and probably very common, but then People who do that are begging for neg rep's.. cause that's the opportunity for me to show them, that this isn't asked for.. so I for one fulfill there desire! 
It's the same situation, when Shogun would have lost in the same brutal way. You just don't post KTFO bullshit over and over again about guys like Shogun and Lyoto. Guys who never lost a bad word about anybody before, deserve to be treated the same way as they do to you. It's that simple.. even for you keyboard warriors that should be obvious!!!

Of course you can do that to guys like Bisping, Hardy, Rashad, Rampage, Tito and on and on and on.. these guys have very little Respect for other's, so they don't deserve the same treatment as guys like Shogun or Lyoto.

And of course, I understand that fans of Rashad, Thiago.. are happy to see Lyoto getting Knocked Out. And it's there good right to feel little bit satisfied now.. but for the other's it's showing of No decency every single time, over and over again..

It's about to learn that now! Even from the Interent.. can't be that hard :confused05:

Learning by hard!


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> It's very easy actually.. If you have little spark of decency, you just don't post gif's of a fighter getting Knocked Out as respectful and charming as Lyoto or Shogun over and over again. And talk these and that every single time a Thread about him comes up. Thats like first school class around here..:confused05: Even in a support thread this shit comes up every single time. I mean seriously, I know this is the Internet and probably very common, but then People who do that are begging for neg rep's.. cause that's the opportunity for me to show them, that this isn't asked for.. so I for one fulfill there desire!
> It's the same situation, when Shogun would have lost in the same brutal way. You just don't post KTFO bullshit over and over again about guys like Shogun and Lyoto. Guys who never lost a bad word about anybody before, deserve to be treated the same way as they do to you. It's that simple.. even for you keyboard warriors that should be obvious!!!
> 
> Of course you can do that to guys like Bisping, Hardy, Rashad, Rampage, Tito and on and on and on.. these guys have very little Respect for other's, so they don't deserve the same treatment as guys like Shogun or Lyoto.
> ...


I cant back you up here Bob. You're in essence asking everybody else to adhere to some code of conduct that you consider respectful. Some people find Lyoto cheesy and contradictory in how he behaves and what he says. You cant insist they are wrong. Sorry... but you cant.​


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

The reality is at this point its just an over talked subject that Machida fans have been trying to defend, the guy doesnt suck nor is he finished in the UFC......the GIF's...WTF ever I dont care the fact is what you see is what happened, Im more focused on the 205 Div and what is going to take place in the next couple PPV's and mainly who The Dragon will slay next.....

As far as all the Machida has lost it I hope he can bounce back, Bobby most of those R Rua fans trying to press your buttons, they finally got one win for themselves......:thumb02:

As stated many times by myself and Bobby for that matter.....Resect has been paid and shown to Rua and all his supporters on this forum by both of us......other than that there is nothing to say...


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

coldcall420 said:


> As stated many times by myself and Bobby for that matter.....Resect has been paid and shown to Rua and all his supporters on this forum by both of us......other than that *there is nothing to say...*


yes there is. whats with your font, it's annoying to look at.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

coldcall420 said:


> The reality is at this point its just an over talked subject that Machida fans have been trying to defend, the guy doesnt suck nor is he finished in the UFC......the GIF's...WTF ever I dont care the fact is what you see is what happened, Im more focused on the 205 Div and what is going to take place in the next couple PPV's and mainly who The Dragon will slay next.....
> 
> As far as all the Machida has lost it I hope he can bounce back, Bobby most of those R Rua fans trying to press your buttons, they finally got one win for themselves......:thumb02:
> 
> As stated many times by myself and Bobby for that matter.....Resect has been paid and shown to Rua and all his supporters on this forum by both of us......other than that there is nothing to say...





guy incognito said:


> yes there is. whats with your gay font, it's annoying to see,


 
If you read above it is pretty clear.....as far as your gay slurs...really dude...really??? If it annoys you that brings me immense pleasure.....:thumb02:


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

And here we go no need for gay slurs


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

HAHAHA sorry dude, i edited it after i saw your post in the other thread where you placed your opinion without looking for a argument, i just wasn't quick enough. it's all good.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

*peeks into thread*


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

*Sits quietly and points to the back of the room*


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

*points in the same direction that G did*


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

*Breaks awkward silence with a loud fart*


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Spoken812 said:


> Posting just to show my sig.
> 
> And to the people crying, anyone remember the Rashad shoops? I have no sympathy.


I'm with you man, whenever a fighter gets KTFO or beat people talk shit about them. Machida fans want Lyoto to just go "untouched" I guess, because why? Because he's better than everyone else? I don't get it.....


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

I have soo much respect for loyoto, hes an outstanding fighter and just all around a respectable person, but Shogun is my favourite fighter.. him and Gegard. I feel like Shogun won the first fight (lets please not even go there) and now that he officailly won I canged my sig to 2 pictures of that night. 

Its not meant to disrespect him or his fans. Because thats just stupid, pointless and disrespectful.

And to be honest, if anyone thinks my sig is rude, disrespectful or offensive in anyway, ill change it.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Intermission said:


> I have soo much respect for loyoto, hes an outstanding fighter and just all around a respectable person, but Shogun is my favourite fighter.. him and Gegard. I feel like Shogun won the first fight (lets please not even go there) and now that he officailly won I canged my sig to 2 pictures of that night.
> 
> Its not meant to disrespect him or his fans. Because thats just stupid, pointless and disrespectful.
> 
> And to be honest, if anyone thinks my sig is rude, disrespectful or offensive in anyway, ill change it.


Machida fans seem to think anything that says Shogun is good and won is disrespectful to Lyoto. Anything outside of "Machida will be back and he's the GOAT" is disrespect I guess..I've said nothing but if Lyoto can recover mentally he'll be back and but I don't think he can beat Shogun and I've called a troll repeatedly for it.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

swpthleg said:


> *peeks into thread*





G_Land said:


> *Sits quietly and points to the back of the room*





HitOrGetHit said:


> *points in the same direction that G did*


*with this crew*


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

coldcall420 said:


> *with this crew*


Count me in

Sup guys 

*Watches*


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Urine Therapy Rawrrrr


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Soojooko said:


> I cant back you up here Bob. You're in essence asking everybody else to adhere to some code of conduct that you consider respectful. Some people find Lyoto cheesy and contradictory in how he behaves and what he says. You cant insist they are wrong. Sorry... but you cant.​


No I am not doing that at all Soojo! People who find Lyoto cheesy and contradictory are the ones who are very lonely and full of hate inside. They even have to use words like cheesy and contradictory, cause they can not use words like disrespectful or cocky for a human like Lyoto. But still they are trying to turn Lyoto's confidence in his ability and style into cocky and arrogant.. pretty sad beings if you ask me! 



Life B Ez said:


> Machida fans seem to think anything that says Shogun is good and won is disrespectful to Lyoto. Anything outside of "Machida will be back and he's the GOAT" is disrespect I guess..I've said nothing but if Lyoto can recover mentally he'll be back and but I don't think he can beat Shogun and I've called a troll repeatedly for it.


No no Ez.. you are picking this up totally the wrong way again. Nothing what you just mentioned is in any kinda way disrespectful towards Lyoto. But claims like Lyoto is done.. always fought rubbish in his career and deserves no less then a brutal KO cause he defended his close first victory over Rua is!!! And you stated ones, that Rua has Lyoto's number.. wich is in my mind a little troll like, cause the first fight was a again a very close victory or loss or draw.. however you scored it.. and even the second fight was an even fight until Rua caught Lyoto! So to say Machida would never be able again to beat Shogun in his entire life, is troll like if you ask me! 



coldcall420 said:


> The reality is at this point its just an over talked subject that Machida fans have been trying to defend, the guy doesnt suck nor is he finished in the UFC......the GIF's...WTF ever I dont care the fact is what you see is what happened, Im more focused on the 205 Div and what is going to take place in the next couple PPV's and mainly who The Dragon will slay next.....
> 
> As far as all the Machida has lost it I hope he can bounce back, Bobby most of those R Rua fans trying to press your buttons, they finally got one win for themselves......:thumb02:
> 
> As stated many times by myself and Bobby for that matter.....Resect has been paid and shown to Rua and all his supporters on this forum by both of us......other than that there is nothing to say...


CC buddy if these fools don't get it till now, they will learn it the hard way :thumbsup: 

Bad Boys, Bad Boys Whatcha gonna do.. whatcha gonna do when they come for you.. Bad Boys, Bad Boys 








don't wanna attack you guys with the fools comment^^ just that the Bad Boys thing worked :thumb02:


----------



## JimmyJames (Dec 29, 2009)

This thread is so full of fail. 

That is all.


----------



## kano666 (Nov 2, 2007)

I remain a big Machida fan and will continue to be as long as he has awesome technique and remains a determined competitor. Most good and great fighters have losses, because they are facing top competition. There is no shame in losing to a beast like Shogun. Both are world class.

In another way I'm glad that Shogun has come back from his mediocre showings in the Griffin and Coleman matchups. I hope that Machida can rebound the right way and use the loss to motivate, refocus, and fine-tune his game. 

There are interesting matchups for both Machida and Shogun now that the division has been shaken up. It's an exciting time for LHW, although I suppose that's been true for years.


----------



## GSfknP (May 20, 2010)

I Still Believe In Machida.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

GSfknP said:


> I Still Believe In Machida.


Welcome to the forum! :thumb02:


----------



## GSfknP (May 20, 2010)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Welcome to the forum! :thumb02:


Thanks dude


----------



## jongurley (Jun 28, 2008)

Machida got KTFO


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

BobbyCooper said:


> No I am not doing that at all Soojo! People who find Lyoto cheesy and contradictory are the ones who are very lonely and full of hate inside. They even have to use words like cheesy and contradictory, cause they can not use words like disrespectful or cocky for a human like Lyoto. But still they are trying to turn Lyoto's confidence in his ability and style into cocky and arrogant.. pretty sad beings if you ask me!


Where to even begin? This is one of the least intelligent comment I have ever read on these forums. To the point that I cannot honestly believe that you believe this. You just declared that everyone - every single person! - who does not hold Machida in the same esteem that you do is some lonely, bitter, and hateful person. Simply because they do not like someone. The arrogance of the statement is absurd.

I do not personally care much for Machida. His projected persona - all any of us has to go off of you included - irritates me but it's just that. Irritation. That does not make me a bitter or hateful person. It just makes me a person with a different point of view. Maybe you should take a step back and really look at the comment you made.

Machida supposedly - I use this phrasing to differentiate between proven facts and projected facts - stands for the way of the samurai. Discipline. Honor. Respect. You idealize him. It's plain to see by your posts. Yet here you are disrespecting another's right to have their own opinion by telling them that they are less than you if they do not agree.

There is plenty of room for us all to have different opinions on fighters. Even our favorites. After all they are just fighters. This isn't religion. This isn't politics. Nothing of importance is being discussed so why is somebody lonely and hateful if they don't care for Machida?


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Did you seriously not get that?


----------

